# GoPro adapters for Magicshine MJ900, MJ902, and MJ906



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I now have GoPro adapters for the MJ900, MJ902, and MJ906 lights.

Thanks to MTBR forum member JPHI for sending me his light to use for design and prototyping! :thumbsup:























Replaces the rubber band mount and uses the factory screw from the rubber band mount to attach the adapter to the light body.

I am having a little trouble with the outfit that hosts my website so these won't show up there until I get that sorted out. PM or e-mail kevinb at pacifier dot com for information.


----------



## bman6074 (Aug 27, 2017)

Vancbiker said:


> I now have GoPro adapters for the MJ900, MJ902, and MJ906 lights.
> 
> Thanks to MTBR forum member JPHI for sending me his light to use for design and prototyping! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Do you still make these? How much?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Yes, still making these and have a couple in stock. PM or e-mail kevinb at pacifier dot com for information.


----------



## bman6074 (Aug 27, 2017)

Vancbiker said:


> Yes, still making these and have a couple in stock. PM or e-mail kevinb at pacifier dot com for information.


I emailed to the email on your website yesterday. But got no reply.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Well that's odd. I just double checked my inbox, spam folder and trash and don't see anything. Let's start with a PM on this site then.


----------



## bman6074 (Aug 27, 2017)

Vancbiker said:


> Well that's odd. I just double checked my inbox, spam folder and trash and don't see anything. Let's start with a PM on this site then.


Sent pm

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Got it and replied.


----------



## bikergal900 (6 mo ago)

Hello! Do you have any of the mj900 adaptors to go pro? I sent an email yesterday but not sure if it went through. Thanks!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I replied to your email. I was gone camping for a few days with no cell coverage.


----------

